# Tuck's photoshoot



## sakkakth (Nov 23, 2008)

Gives me a reason to break out the camera anyways...this was his first experience with strawberry.

this is all mine









perhaps attacking at this angle is better












i am done human, dispose of the rest




hitting the cuttlebone a little hard




this is a mugshot waiting to happen




i need to be dusted...


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2008)

nice photos! what a cute little tort!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2008)

The tortoise is really cute, but your captions made the day!

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice pictures, Tuck is a real cutie


----------



## pebbles mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh my! Love the "I'm walking away now" shot!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 26, 2008)

such great shots and matching captions!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 27, 2008)

sakkakth, Tuck is a cutie an your captions were wonderful gave me a great smile today. Thanks.


----------



## sakkakth (Nov 30, 2008)

just some more fun cause I need photos for my apartment walls


----------



## terryo (Nov 30, 2008)

Tuck is a "movie star", and so cute. That last picture belongs in a book.


----------



## jpeck425 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fun shots, thanks for sharing! Nice clarity on such a small tortoise, enjoyed the captions too 

Be well


----------



## PinkElite (Dec 11, 2008)

Whats the white thing in photo 7?


----------



## sakkakth (Dec 12, 2008)

PinkElite said:


> Whats the white thing in photo 7?



Cuttlebone. Calcium source. 

and my edited picture got its link changed on flickr so adding it again, hehe


----------



## BigBiscuit (Dec 12, 2008)

The mugshot photo was my favorite. You can still see a white powder around his mouth. Much like all convicts


----------

